# Using the chat interface tutorial.



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

*For all of those who are not familiar with the chat interface.*


In order to join the chat room, You will need to be a registered with Smoking Meat Forums. Register here

In this tutorial we will first learn to navigate through the chat interface.
Then we will learn to do some customizing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










*Navigation*



*Joining;*
To join just click the _chat_ at the top right of your page as shown below!



*Image-1*







You will be defaulted into the "Around the smoker" Chat room.
Most members use this room. 
The room may become overcrowded and you may want to create or join another room. 
You may also want to send a private message or view a profile from chat. Here's how!



*Joining different rooms;*


To join a different room click the Grey box with the black up and down arrows to get the drop down menu to select the room you want to join.
(as shown below)



*Image-2*







*Adding rooms;*


To add a room of your own just click the "add" button and you will get the dialog box to add a room.


Then type the name you want the room to be called, Then click create
_In this tutorial I'm adding "glued2it's Tutorial"_


If you want your room to be private, You can add a password.




*Image-3*






*Now if you look at the who's on chat , You see the room you created!*



*Image-4*





*Private message and public profile;*

If you like to send a chat PM or see a public profile, Just click the users name.


*Image-5*





*Customizing *

Some members like to customize the color of there text that is displayed to others.

*Changing text color;*


To change the text color, Click the white box with the small down arrow to select a color as shown below.

*Some colors may be difficult to read!!!!!!!!!!*



*Image-6*






When certain text color become difficult to read, You may want to change your background color.


*Changing background colors;*

This will be a 2 step process.

*Step 1:*
To change your background color, first click the options button.


*Image-7*


Then Click the "Main background" box under the the "themes" tab to select a color. (shown below)

Your color will not change immediately. you have to proceed to the next step.


*Image-8*




*Step2:*

In order for your colors to show up you will have to select the "effects" tab. 
Then you will have to adjust the "transparency" slider bar to adjust the lightness or darkness of color choice.

_In this tutorial I chose black_



*Image-9*




*Avatar's;*

If you will notice the image above, You choose avatar's too.
Just click the check box and you can scroll till you find the avatar of your choice.





That should cover most of what you can do in chat, feel free to dig around and see what else you can do!

Have fun and I'll see you in chat!



Can I get a sticky?


----------



## meowey (Nov 24, 2007)

Great tutorial!  One of these days I may have to try chat.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

hehehe.......glued and his chat..............

good post dude...........

will see you in chat in the near furture

btw........this SHOULD be made a sticky


d88de


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 24, 2007)

great job glued on explaining everything!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Great Job Glued!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with d88de, this should be a sticky. Good job glued2it !!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump for sharpi! LOL


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 25, 2007)

yes make this a sticky. those of us that are not comp.whizzes need help like this for reminders.


----------



## allen (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial, people like me depend on people like you to understand these computers, glued2it thanks for your past help


----------



## glued2it (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you and your welcome to all!



Here you go debbie! it's not buried now.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice job glued! Someday, I need to give it a try.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 26, 2007)

guess i"ll have to bump it till they stick it


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like you have too much time on your hands glued!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 BUMP!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

hello??????? it's friday and you have nothing better to do.


----------



## glued2it (Mar 14, 2008)

BUMP! Seems this has been lost in the catacombs for a bit.


----------



## erain (Mar 14, 2008)

hats off to glued2it for more info on forum use, havent used the chat but found the tutorial on qveiw great, as well as help with avatar questions.
couple things i have seen that i am curious about, bump-i see it often enuff to know it must mean something, also sticky??? i think i just found out about points but lets include that also. thanks


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

bump is used to bring up a old topic to new..........all you have to do is type bump, and it brings it up to the current active thread list.........

sticky........its a topic thats SO important..........that it CANT get buried.......i have seen good info get buried here in just a few hours, with so many responses being posted...........

points is given when you think someone posted good/great info that helped you, or was a GREAT smoke q-view.......its done by going to the upper right hand corner of the poster........where you see the lil scale icon.......you click on it.........add a response........and that person recieves points..........the green tiles show the points.......takes a bunch of points to accure alot of tiles.........

the rep power comes from how many posts you post..........

hth

d88de


----------



## erain (Mar 14, 2008)

thks jim, so basically bump isjust a reply to make it a current topic again if there are anyone out there interested correct?

the sticky is a flag set up on a thread, does it need a certain number of bumps to make it a sticky or request to make it a sticky? am guessing the moderator attaches sticky status.

this rep power, then is not defined by points given by other member but just number of posts?

sorry about the dumb questions but as i been here a little bit i noticed this stuff. not a comp whiz at all=far from, this is tthe first forum i have ever taken part in, so bear with me. thanks


----------



## erain (Mar 14, 2008)

sorry WD i meant, i was just reading jims bacon cure and got name mixed


----------



## walking dude (Mar 14, 2008)

first off..........who's jim?

and yes, rep power is just from how many posts you post........the green tiles are the atta boy points givin by other members...........

the only dumb question, is one that is not asked............


----------

